# NC 50 or NW50 in the Studio Fix Fluid Foundation?



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 13, 2008)

I've never tried the Studio Fix Fluid before but I do want to try it but I don't know which shade that I want to get. Either NC50 or NW50. I have the Studio Fix Powder in NW50. Help?


----------



## lipshock (Dec 13, 2008)

If you are matched to SF in NW50, then you are most likely NW45 or NW50 in SFF.  NC50 would be too light for your skintone and far too yellow which would lead to you looking washed out.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 13, 2008)

Thank you so much! I will purchase the Studio Fix Fluid in NW50 sometime soon to try it out.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm NC45 in Studio Tech and NW43 in SFF... if that helps any. NW is warm NC is cool. lipshock is correct though... I was told by a MAC MUA that whatever you are in the SF powder would be the same as the fluid but not the Studio Tech.


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 13, 2008)

Most find (including myself) that SFF runs darker that original Studio Fix.  Even if it matches in the store, u might find it oxidizes and will become too dark.  So I'd say NW45 (if they make it)


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 13, 2008)

You're right wifey! I thought of that almost immediately after I posted that... just from my own experience it seems true.


----------



## lipshock (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_Most find (including myself) that SFF runs darker that original Studio Fix.  Even if it matches in the store, u might find it oxidizes and will become too dark.  So I'd say NW45 (if they make it) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


True.  That's why I suggested NW45 or NW50.  =)


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 15, 2008)

we rule guys... all on the same page


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't use SFF, but I do know that there is a HUGE leap in depth of the shades between NC50 and NW50.  For instance NC50 is too light and two yellow for me so I wear NW45.  So if you are NW50, then NC50 would be too light.  I can't comment on oxidation and such.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you for your suggestions! Now I know that NC50 is too light for the NW50 Studio Fix Powder.


----------

